# Mercy at Lake Brittle



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pics. Looks like a beautiful day. Tucker says he wants to live where Mercy lives.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like an awesome time!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! Another thing I meant to mention but forgot to was because of the overgrowth especially by the water, Mercy got burrs in her fur! :yuck: I bathed her and brushed and combed the burrs out of her fur as much as I could. She looks great now!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful spot and great photos. Max would love it!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like she had loads of fun! One lucky dog!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like she had fun! It's ashame the trails hadn't been maintained. Things like that always make me sad.


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a curious pup  gorgeous color! Beautiful day and beautiful pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh cool, where is this?! I wanna take Bauer here.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So much fun! Was the water temp cold?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MyBuddy22 said:


> oh cool, where is this?! I wanna take Bauer here.


Hey Laurel! Lake Brittle is in Fauquier County near Vint Hill Dog Park near the border of Prince William and Fauquier County. The trail at Lake Brittle has not been maintained mostly because the county could not afford to keep it going. It has become the property of the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries. People mostly use it for fishing. I had to walk through weeds to get into the woods to the bank of the lake. I did not go much farther than a few hundered feet into the woods. I thought the trail would be there still. The last time I was at Lake Brittle was 4 years ago with my Lab mix Coal and the trail went halfway around the lake. Such a shame since it is such a beautiful lake.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> So much fun! Was the water temp cold?


Oh yes, the water was cold.


----------

